# TRADE TALKS SERIOUS:Maggette for PIERCE!



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

found this on the interent this morning. Apparently, the Clippers and Celtics are getting serious. The trade may also involve Wilcox & Maggette for Pierce! check it out here:

Maggette for Pierce


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i doubt its true . . . . . . . Celts are ACTUALLY taking offers for Pierce, as in there negotiating as well . . while Clippers have been "entertaining" offers which means, rejecting all the offers they have been getting


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wilcox and Mags for Pierce doesn't even come close to working in terms of salaries.

I mean, this would be the dumbest trade ever, it really would.

Pierce is a great player, but Mags is younger, cheaper, and puts up better numbers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.probasketballnews.com/nba_newswire1010.html 



> “I don’t know specifics, but I do know the Celtics are listening to offers for Pierce,” the GM wrote. “I know it because they hinted about (trading Pierce) to us in July. .. (Other GMs) I’ve spoken with in recent weeks have told me the Celtics really like Maggette.”
> 
> Members of the Celtics and Clippers front offices did not respond to e-mails and phone calls seeking comment as of Sunday at midnight Eastern.
> 
> ...



This rumor has come by so many times over the summer so that I am sure that some of it must be true. I am still not sure if I would like it though...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah aint gonna happen... If it does, than i'll vomit. But I believe it wont.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

This is the rumor that just won't die. Frankly, I can't say that even if it did happen I would much care for it. For all the purported greatness of Paul Pierce I've yet to see him show the leadership of a truly great player. Besides, after all the moves the Clippers made this off-season, why not at least give this group a chance to see how they work together. Furthermore, isn't PP more of a 2 than a 3, and don't we believe that we will already have issues with everybody getting enough shots as it is? As for Wilcox, I think at some point the Clippers should/will take a real look at moving him, after all, I doubt they're going to re-sign him when his deal runs out, which is what, next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

As much as this doesn't please most Clipper fans, it has come up 4-5 times this summer. I have no doubt that talks are on going, even if it might displease me.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Still doesnt mean it's going through t doesn work finacially and they can't be that stupid.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If such a trade were to work it would be Maggette + Wilcox + filler for Pierce + back up PF. If the Clippers trade away Wilcox they run into a problem at PF unleass Dunleavy feels that Singleton can handle the load at that position.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

would probably have to be a 3 team trade unless cassell would be in the deal.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont know why the talk is serious now? maybe writers need bull**** stories?


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

this would be a seriously bad trade for the clippers...corey is obviously a big fan favorite as well as being a "model" nba player without the baggage pp carries...and as previously mentioned, corey puts up similar numbers so where do the clippers come out ahead?...we already got our go-to big shot players with sam and cat so why put pp in this mix?...don't do it clippers!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This rumor just wont die. I love Mags and hate to see him go. Mags and EB both deserve to be here when we make the playoffs this year. Dont do it Elgin!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> this would be a seriously bad trade for the clippers...corey is obviously a big fan favorite as well as being a "model" nba player without the baggage pp carries...and as previously mentioned, corey puts up similar numbers so where do the clippers come out ahead?...we already got our go-to big shot players with sam and cat so why put pp in this mix?...don't do it clippers!


Couldn't have said it better myself! Corey gets better every year as well, why even think of trading a guy who's cheap and who's value to the team is constantly on the rise?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This trade might work later on the season if lets say that Cassell isn't working out and then him and Maggette could go for Pierce. At this point I like keeping Maggette unless there is not bigger reason not being revealed as to why Maggette might be on the block.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

The thing, as I see it, is that this current Clippers team hasn't even had a chance to see if it works well together or not, so why throw a monkey wrench into it now? Trades usually happen after it is clear that something has not/will not work out, not before.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

...unless you're Isiah Thomas


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

''That's just absolutely made up,'' said a frustrated Ainge. ''I mean, you've got to be kidding me. Can we finally just put this all to rest?''

FINALLY!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

laclippers.de said:


> ''That's just absolutely made up,'' said a frustrated Ainge. ''I mean, you've got to be kidding me. Can we finally just put this all to rest?''
> 
> FINALLY!


Seriously, this rumor is getting old and needs to be put to sleep. Mags deserve to be here when we make the playoffs!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This rumor is becoming almost as bothersome as the supposed Bulls/Lakers trade which was to send Eddy Curry to LA. That ridiculous rumor made absolutely no sense whatsoever and of course never came to fruition, this one will not be any different. Maggette was just locked up to a long-term deal, he's a player whose numbers have improved successively in PPG/RPG/APG/SPG over the course of his 6 year career and he's an overwhelming fan favorite in LA. Pierce is a very good NBA player, I'm not disputing that fact. But there is no way the Clippers are getting equal value in a deal such as this giving up both Maggette and Wilcox. 

The talent is already in place, the foundation is built, all the front office has to do now is sit back and let Coach Dunleavy do what he does best. If Sterling can just manage to keep the core of Brand, Maggette and Livingston together for an extended period of time there's no reason to believe that the Clippers won't be a serious contender in the very near future.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_1011.html 



> At the same time, Boston general manager Danny Ainge has shot down all reports of a Pierce deal, saying he has no intention of trading his young team’s one proven star. Then there’s Pierce himself, who has responded to the rumors with grace, telling reporters he hopes to retire as a Celtic.
> 
> OK, now for Maggette.
> 
> There is no question that the Clippers have been asking around, seeing if anyone is interested.





> As a Western Conference GM told ProBasketballNews.com Sunday, “The Celtics have indeed been floating (Pierce). But they’re not just gonna give him away. They’ve made it clear that they want either an all-star type veteran, or some young studs to grow with their current group. If that happens, Boston would be willing to give up at least one more player (besides Pierce).”
> 
> *The GM went on to say that without including Livingston or Brand in a deal, “there is no way (the Clippers) will get Pierce.”*


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Trading away EB or Livi would be insane!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Trading away EB or Livi would be insane!!



Pretty much, I never want to hear Brand or Livingston in any rumors.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The trade was all bull... it was in the boston Herald.

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=106490


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, no brand or livingston in any rumors not including garnett, mcgrady, kobe, lebron, etc. etc.


----------

